# Specks in the surf?



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

Looking for info on trout fishing in the surf. See them caught on the pier but never thought about targeting specks in the surf. Have you ever tried doing it from a boat or kayak? When's the best time of year to do it? How do you rig baits and what baits. Have you seen larger fish surf fishing/inshore


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I have never heard of/seen a speckled trout caught in the gulf around pensacola. That's not to say it's never happened, but I don't think it's common here. I have occasionally caught them at Ft. Pickens, soundside, but most people fish for them in the bays, bayous and river mouths here. 

Someone with more trout fishing experience than I will probably chime in.


----------



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

Gulf shores pier catches nice one during the day and at night. That's just what has me thinking about it


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I tore them and spanish up in Fort Morgan last June from the beach and on my kayak about 100 yards out.


----------



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

Any size to them?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

If your asking me I had a Spanish from my kayak that I thought was a king until I got it in the boat. Trout were all keepers except a very few.


----------



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

I've heard people catching specks on dixie bar off of fort morgan. I'm looking for the big specks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There are a lot of big specks in the surf off the beaches in Alabama but they can be very finicky fish. I target them a lot from now to mid June and then pick back up on them in the fall until they retreat into the inland waters.

Ft Morgan has always been a very good place to target them and you can catch big numbers there, but you can also fish them on most beachfronts _if_ you know where to look. My favorite way to target them is by walking the beaches in the morning and fishing topwaters, large twitchbaits or lightly weighted jerkbaits. If conditions are right you can sight cast them in the troughs close to the waterline. This is generally a low-light fishery but is very well worth hitting the sand before sunrise. Some mornings you can find them in larger groups nearshore but I like to find the smaller groups, pairs and single fish. These will generally be the trophies. It's definitely a quality VS quantity style of fishing, but I'd rather catch one big fish than 10 schoolies. I've taken several fish over 9lbs in the surf fishing this way (almost all released). You should give it a try


----------



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

That's the kinda info I was looking for. I'm all about trying to catch the fish you'll remember forever. Not so much looking for numbers. Have you tried live bait in the surf? My idea is to launch my kayak and just slow drift around the sand bars when the swells are do able


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Live bait will work of course, but it does two things that I see as negatives:

1) Limits my ability to keep moving and cover water as quickly (I'm usually on foot for this type of fishing).

2) Increases my likelihood of unwanted bycatch.

Of course you will get bycatch with lures as well, but theres no need in re-baiting, grabbing another bait, carrying a bucket, etc, etc. In the kayak I suppose live bait will be fine, but just like fishing some flats, the kayak will take away from visibility and being able to hold a particular position with surf moving you around. There isn't going to be a ton of days where the surf is going to allow you to drift in the zones these fish will be. You have to be pretty spot on with these fish if you want to avoid spooking them and give 'em that perfect cast. I'm a longtime kayak fisherman too, but there's just times where it isn't the right tool for the job and this, IMO, is one of those scenarios. The big decision is choosing whether it's more important that you target and catch a Speck of a lifetime or be able to say "I caught it from a kayak".


----------



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah true. My biggest to date is 7lbs. I really wana break that


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You will as long as you're persistent. There's good numbers of 8-10lb Trout in our area, it's just a matter of putting in the time.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Last year while there we fished just before sunrise along the bars and beach front from Johnson beach to perdido pass. We freelined two live baits, pinfish & shrimp out the back of the boat. Then used topwaters & mr17s in front off the boat while moving along the shoreline between 50-75 yards out. Some days better than others...but always a variety. Reds, specks, whiting, ladyfish, macks, 1 small shark, pomps, jacks, blues.... It was a lot of fun! Good luck to ya!


----------



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

there are few to none between pc and p cola dont know why other than only 3 passes and i know they crush them in allabama but u can go east of pc say mexico beach to st george isl they are all over we used to catch most on cut mullet or dead shrimp on the bottom and they ran 3 to 6 lbs havent fished there in years but my dad gets some at st george most springs


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmmmm... That's interesting to hear. I've been fishing Mexico Beach for 20ish years. I've never caught a speck there...

But I also fish over in the Gulfport MS area. You can take a kayak off the beach with live shrimp under a popper and catch about 10 for every dozen shrimp that you throw. The other 2 shrimp will go to the catfish. haha Of the 10, some will be specks and some will be sand trout. Some of size, some not... A dozen shrimp will last you about half an hour....


----------

